

Scandinavian Unexceptionalism [pdf] - adventured
http://www.iea.org.uk/sites/default/files/publications/files/Sanandajinima-interactive.pdf

======
pattisapu
It's sometimes argued that, similarly, social homogeneity/cohesiveness has
been a factor in the economic success of Japan.

Couldn't it just as well be argued that heterogeneity/diversity can stimulate
economic growth, as in, for example, the United States, or India?

Measuring diversity and controlling for the many other variables of history,
geography, and the like may be near impossible. So this may be neither here
nor there.

